# [FREE] Team Icon Mask Theme Packs



## jairomeo

With football season beginning, I made a Giants icon mask and a USF one, I decided I would take some requests to create more. These are simple icon mask themes with some wallpapers I created for them.Some use the team icon and others are using a generic square setup with team colors and logo, some logos just down work well as a mask

These are all free and all copyrights are to their respective owners.

If you would like to make a request do so by clicking HERE

*Before requesting your team, make sure it is not already on the list* HERE

Screenshots: View all on the Design Rifts website HERE

*Bills:*
   
Bears:
  
GIANTS:
   
Packers:
 
Jaguars:
  

*Current Downloads:*

*NFL:*
Giants Logo Version
Giants Square Version
Bills Logo Version 
Bills Square Version
Bears Logo Version
Bears Square Version
Bears Square Version with Shader
Packers Logo Version
Jags Logo Version
Miami Dolphins Logo Version
Miami Dolphins Square Version
New England Patriots Square Version

Raiders Square Version

Redskins Square Version

Steelers Square Version

Texans Square Version

Vikings Square Version

Cowboys Square Version

Jets Squares

AZ Cardinals Squares

Philadelphia Eagles Squares

*NCAA:*
Nebraska Cornhuskers Logo Version
Oregon Ducks Logo Version
Florida Gators Logo Version
Crimson Tide Square Version
Florida State Square Version

Blue Devils Square Version

Texas Longhorns Square Version

Iowa St Cyclones Square Version

Auburn Tigers Square Version

Texas Tech Square Version

Miami Hurricanes Square Version

*PLEASE do not make requests here unless it is a modification of something already made or a request for more walls or something. Use the form for new requests,*

Make sure to check out Buddah Lou's walls as well
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/100586-free-team-icon-mask-theme-packs/page-#entry1442026


----------



## flyers2114

Awesome as always!


----------



## jairomeo

Nebraska Cornhuskers
  
Oregon Ducks
  
Florida Gators
  
Miami Dolphins Logo
   
Crimson Tide Squares
  

New England Pats


----------



## jairomeo

FSU

  

Raiders

  

Steelers

  

Blue Devils

  

Texans

  

Vikings


----------



## jairomeo

Redskins
 

Cowboys

  

Longhorns

  

Iowa St Cyclones

  

War Eagle

  

Red Raiders


----------



## jairomeo

Jets

  

Arizona Cardinals

  

Philadelphia Eagles

  

Miami Hurricanes


----------



## jairomeo

Raiders, Steelers, Vikings, Texans, and Blue Devils added. Redskins removed for redesign.


----------



## jairomeo

Redskins Squares added.


----------



## jairomeo

Cowboys, Longhorns and Iowa St Added.


----------



## rp076

Thank you very much! They're all great!!


----------



## jairomeo

Thanks,

And also, Auburn and Texas Tech added


----------



## jairomeo

Jets and Arizona Cards added


----------



## jairomeo

Eagles and Hurricanes added


----------

